# Garmin/Tom-Tom/GPS for Canada



## Kauai Kid (Aug 24, 2015)

Do these systems work for Alberta, Glacier, Lake Louise areas?

Thanks,

Sterling


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 25, 2015)

Some work for all N. America. My Garmin is just U.S. You can get the map cards on eBay for your unit. (+-$20) Or HERE maps app for your smartphone does offline mapping and directions. Just load the maps you want. Alberta, Canada in the stated case.


----------



## Hornet441 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes, all GPS systems work in Alberta (and all of Canada). Just download the latest location maps or load a card, depending on your machine.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks to you both

In the pre-GPS era we visited a park in northern quebec and got lost.  Fortunately a ranger just happened by and got us aimed in the right direction.

Sterling


----------



## Hornet441 (Aug 25, 2015)

Kauai Kid said:


> Thanks to you both
> 
> In the pre-GPS era we visited a park in northern quebec and got lost.  Fortunately a ranger just happened by and got us aimed in the right direction.
> 
> Sterling



Ow! Lost in Northern QC. Not a good idea. Enjoy AB, my old stompin ground.


----------

